# Venison ham



## dennis8483 (Jan 3, 2021)

First time trying this. Have been brining a hind quarter since Christmas day, injecting every other day. Pretty simple brine... kosher salt, brown sugar, maple syrup, some spices, little bit of pink salt.

Smoked today for about 9-10 hours on hickory.  Some of the juiciest ham I've ever had... 10/10 will do again.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 3, 2021)

Looks darn good to me!
Jim


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm liking this.  Are the daily  injections from the curing brine in the bucket, or did you reserve some from the initial mixture?  What was the final internal temp of the thickest part of the leg?


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 3, 2021)

Interesting...I see you left the fat on eh?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2021)

Looks good!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm here for my plate. Looks delicious


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 3, 2021)

Looks interesting. What internal temp did you take it to?


----------



## dennis8483 (Jan 3, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I'm liking this.  Are the daily  injections from the curing brine in the bucket, or did you reserve some from the initial mixture?  What was the final internal temp of the thickest part of the leg?


Took it to 140. Then carved and heated in oven on tray for a few minutes so it was ready in time for dinner. Was planning on going to 150


----------



## dennis8483 (Jan 3, 2021)

dennis8483 said:


> Took it to 140. Then carved and heated in oven on tray for a few minutes so it was ready in time for dinner. Was planning on going to 150


Right from the curing bucket. Used a cooler to lay quarter down. Think I made 4 gallons of brine just because of big awkward size


----------



## dennis8483 (Jan 3, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Interesting...I see you left the fat on eh?


Yeah didnt trim because I had a family member gry to convince me that a ham that isnt mechanically packed or netted would fall apart. Figured it wouldn't, but left the entire quarter intact. Ended up peeling muscle groups apart and had very little trimmed off. No tallow or waxy mouth residue at all. 

More of an experimental run for 2 bear hams in a couple weeks...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 3, 2021)

Bear hams you say? Be sure to get INT above 136*F to kill trichinosis if present. Bears and Cougars are the most common vector for it in the U.S.


----------



## dennis8483 (Jan 3, 2021)

For sure. We always cook bear to 160. Trich freaks me out a bit.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 3, 2021)

Wow! That deer ham looks good! Great job! I might have to copy your recipe!!!!


----------

